# Manual cream seperator question.



## whitewolf (Nov 9, 2003)

Does anyone have a manual cream seperator? If so how does it work? I mean, do you let the milk set for a day, 2 days,etc. before pouring into the seperator? Can it come straight out of fridge or do you let it set on the counter for a while? How long does it take to seperate cream from a gallon of milk? I have one Jersey cow.....is it worth the effort? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

You can use a sun tea jar with the spigot on the bottom. Let it sit in the fridge.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

You'll get the best results if you separate the cream as soon as you get it from the cow. It should be warm or the separator won't work properly. You can re-warm the milk too if you've kept it in the fridge. I have an electric one and I hardly use it at all. It's messy and fussy and I don't really like it. It's much easier to use the Sun Tea jar and let the cream rise to the top. Especially if you're only milking one.


----------



## whitewolf (Nov 9, 2003)

well, i feel dumb, lol. i dont use those types of jugs, but
i think the investment will save me alot of money. Thanks guys..this is why I LOVE HT!


----------



## Janette1 (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't use a sun tea jar with a spigot on the bottom, I just use a gallon jar and ladle off the cream from the top. You probably can't get ALL the cream, but you can get pretty close. It seems like the spigot thingy would be too hard to clean.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I have cranked a manuel seperator, and I have cleaned and assembled every part of the bowls, the spigots, and the discs. That ws in the 50s. Things were much slower then. Everything is so much faster now than it used to be. Things that seemed mundane , boring, and just necessary. Now it seems so slow, and boring, and time consuming.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Janette1 said:


> I don't use a sun tea jar with a spigot on the bottom, I just use a gallon jar and ladle off the cream from the top. You probably can't get ALL the cream, but you can get pretty close. It seems like the spigot thingy would be too hard to clean.


You can take the spigot off the jar and completely apart for washing. It's really no trouble at all. I've skimmed cream both ways and they both work great. You will get more cream with the Sun Tea jar because when you're down to just a little bit of skim, you tip the jar to drain it from the spigot. Then you're left with almost all the cream.

If getting the last drop of cream isn't that big of a deal, then ladling or pouring it off the top of a jar works great too.


----------



## krebolj (Feb 23, 2013)

I know this thread is old...but thank you so much for sharing that tip BLACKWILLOWFARM!!!

I was looking at a very old fashioned cream separator where you drained the milk from the bottom after letting it sit for a bit, but it was $260 and held 10 gallons..too much for my personal use, and the suntea jars are much more economic! 

Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

krebolj said:


> I know this thread is old...but thank you so much for sharing that tip BLACKWILLOWFARM!!!
> 
> I was looking at a very old fashioned cream separator where you drained the milk from the bottom after letting it sit for a bit, but it was $260 and held 10 gallons..too much for my personal use, and the suntea jars are much more economic!
> 
> Thank you! Thank you!


You are welcome!!


----------

